#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Sudoku Challenge - Tons of Sudoku inside for FaaDoOs!

## Manoj

Hi FaaDoOs

Please find tons of Sudokus attached inside the ebook. It will definitely remove all the cobwebs plaguing your mind!!





  Similar Threads: Sudoku game with c++ Inside the digital gate Lecture Notes Reinforced concrete piles-the inside story Inside the Java Virtual Machine (JVM) SuDoku

----------


## goswami kumar

can you please explain what is golden ratio???

----------


## Manoj

*Golden ratio*

In mathematics and the arts, two quantities are in the golden ratio if the ratio of the sum of the quantities to the larger quantity is equal to the ratio of the larger quantity to the smaller one. The golden ratio is an irrational mathematical constant, approximately 1.6180339887.[1] Other names frequently used for the golden ratio are the golden section (Latin: sectio aurea) and golden mean.[2][3][4] Other terms encountered include extreme and mean ratio,[5] medial section, divine proportion, divine section (Latin: sectio divina), golden proportion, golden cut,[6] golden number, and mean of Phidias.[7][8][9] In this article the golden ratio is denoted by the Greek lowercase letter phi () , while its reciprocal,  or , is denoted by the uppercase variant Phi ().
 The figure on the right illustrates the geometric relationship that defines this constant. Expressed algebraically:
 This equation has one positive solution in the set of algebraic irrational numbers:

----------

